# 2017 L trim cruze cruise control?



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Two trims up, LT.


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

The dealer I went to, offered me a aftermarket, installed. So, you can ask for that. However, its a extra stem, by your turn signal, or wiper stem.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

sparkman said:


> Two trims up, LT.


This



newsguy99 said:


> The dealer I went to, offered me a aftermarket, installed. So, you can ask for that. However, its a extra stem, by your turn signal, or wiper stem.


Or this. As of today 6 of Jan, 2017 there _*is no*_ "buy the wheel and clock of the LT/Premier and the dealer will hook you up" in the gen 2. The gen 2 is pretty much buy a Premier or wish you did 4 months later the way the packages are set up. Lt with proximity and premiere wheels and piano center console upgrade may get you past that.


----------



## Hazlitt777 (Nov 2, 2013)

newsguy99 said:


> The dealer I went to, offered me a aftermarket, installed. So, you can ask for that. However, its a extra stem, by your turn signal, or wiper stem.


This is good to know. Thanks!


----------



## Hazlitt777 (Nov 2, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> This
> 
> 
> 
> Or this. As of today 6 of Jan, 2017 there _*is no*_ "buy the wheel and clock of the LT/Premier and the dealer will hook you up" in the gen 2. The gen 2 is pretty much buy a Premier or wish you did 4 months later the way the packages are set up. Lt with proximity and premiere wheels and piano center console upgrade may get you past that.


Can you expand on this a little? I was thinking if I could get the cruise control...that would be good enough and away I would go. What else is essential in your opinion that is missing in the L trim? Thanks. Joe


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

The L trim has no steering wheel options on it at all. Blue tooth or cruze control, volume control or anything like that. Plus its that funky plastic wheel.


----------



## Hazlitt777 (Nov 2, 2013)

If I could get the L trim with cruise control...for under 18000, I would seriously consider trading. OTherwise, I will drive her till she dies.


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

I gave up on my '14 LT/RS and traded it out for 'another brand'. After the amber blinker cover fell off inside the right headlight, I've had enough with Chevy products for awhile.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

No, cruise control will not be available on the L.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

The L is supposed to be stripped down with nothing. It's not supposed to be creature comfortable, it's supposed to be dirt cheap. 

On that note, with the current incentives, you could probably get an LS for that price. You can text me if you'd like me to elaborate.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

I got my LT with push button start for just under $19k with red tag sale. Just had to get black, ugh.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Hazlitt777 said:


> Can you expand on this a little? I was thinking if I could get the cruise control...that would be good enough and away I would go. What else is essential in your opinion that is missing in the L trim? Thanks. Joe





newsguy99 said:


> The L trim has no steering wheel options on it at all. Blue tooth or cruze control, volume control or anything like that. Plus its that funky plastic wheel.





EricSmit said:


> The L is supposed to be stripped down with nothing. It's not supposed to be creature comfortable, it's supposed to be dirt cheap.
> 
> On that note, with the current incentives, you could probably get an LS for that price. You can text me if you'd like me to elaborate.


Yeah L is like I need a car to get me somewhere. It's stripped to the point of no arm rest. The only manual gen 2 Cruze on the lot and I wasn't even gonna go near it. I'm with Eric on this one, you are better off going LS at minimum but a no extra options LT could totally be had and will have the cruise control there from the factory as intended. We aren't saying L is POS, just saying if you want some features L is not for you. Last thing you want is to take a loan out on a car you hate the entire loan period and then find out resale after 1 year is not your friend.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

> The gen 2 is pretty much buy a Premier or wish you did 4 months later the way the packages are set up


 I felt the same thing when I bought a2011 LS No Cruise stripped down model and wishing I had at least the 5 spoke LT wheels rather than the hubcaps. I did have the after market cruise put on it tho for couple hundred. It was a little stalk under the turn signal that served the purpose and that was it. Spend the extra money.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Patman said:


> I felt the same thing when I bought a2011 LS No Cruise stripped down model and wishing I had at least the 5 spoke LT wheels rather than the hubcaps. I did have the after market cruise put on it tho for couple hundred. It was a little stalk under the turn signal that served the purpose and that was it. Spend the extra money.


I went in like LS is good enough. There is a bunch of radios on amazon and wheels from LTZ will fit. Then I actually drove them both and went $2000 for the Eco 6MT was worth it. I thought I was cool until I realized I really wanted leather and a manual and RS found on the elusive 2LT RS. Spent my ownership trying to find a reason to trade or make my Eco an RS. Fast forward I spent the 3rd year looking for a car I wanted to swap out of and all the features I did or didn't want.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Just go buy what you want. If you're in a bind, that's one thing, but if you are just buying your next car then you should really buy what you want.


----------

